# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد نشيد :: | هلا بهلاله | ابراهيم الدردساوي |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 



*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك


**New Single
**{ هلا بهلاله* *}
*

 *للفنان
ابراهيم الدردساوي

*
 


   

{ كلمات } *خليل عابد
*
   

{ ألحان } *تراث تركي*

  

{ التوزيع الموسيقي والتنفيذ } *أحمد رامي
*



{ هندسة الصوت } *ابراهيم الشيشاني
*
 

{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استديوهات }


  
Troodos Audio


 


{ انتــــاج }




 

 { تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي*

  

 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى


 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Hala_Bhlalu.mp3



  

*{ صور أثناء تسجيل العمل }*




























*

**صفحة الفنان ابراهيم الدردساوي على الفيسبوك
*http://www.facebook.com/IbrahimAldardasawi
*
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووو على الجديد 

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

